# Firestone Silver Cruiser



## gcramsey (Jul 19, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody had any information on this Firestone.

I have heard that it is probably a mid 60's and possibly a huffy manufacture.

Serial is on the bottom of the crank: 178-1-269

Bike is all chrome. Headbadge is a "F" in a small shield.

Any information would be great. I can't even find a picture of a similar bike! 













Thank you,
Glen


----------



## partsguy (Jul 20, 2010)

Chaingaurd tells me it was built by Huffy and it was built in the 1960s. Are you sure there isn't a number on the crank?


----------

